

Oracle NoSQL: Community Version 2.0  - francesca
http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/products/nosqldb/documentation/datasheet-oracle-nosql-db-ce-1876735.pdf

======
fusiongyro
I have to say I find this offering really puzzling. Is anyone actually going
to choose to use this, or does this just exist to give PHBs something to shove
down their employees' throats to get more executive street cred?

~~~
jerven
While, we all know and hate Oracle RDBMS this is actually a well engineered
project IMHO. And if you need to provide "big" data to the RDBMS the external
table space capability is really nice.

